# STC-1000 suddenly stopped working after many successful uses



## Kellabrations (5/1/15)

Hi guys,

Sorry for another STC-1000 question, but my controller that has been working perfectly for over a year (20 or more fermentations) has stopped working for no apparent reason. It's not the fridge, as I've plugged another electrical device in and their is no power output.

The compressor protect light is not flashing, the light is just on 'Cool', but no action.

Is there are hard reset function?

The controller is housed in a jiffy box and the cords have nipples, but box does get yanked around a little – is it more likely that a wire has come loose?

Any help most appreciated – I don't want to waste another brew.

cheers.


----------



## spog (5/1/15)

Could be a loose wire from rough handling , check the connections to be sure,check the male plug end as well, if that doesn't solve the problem replace the lead ( cheaper than a new unit ). If this doesn't solve the problem it could well be a stuffed unit.
Cheers......spog...


----------



## Kellabrations (5/1/15)

Further info:

I've just put the probe into the freezer to trigger the heat function and plugged in an appliance – it's working, so only the cooling output is broken.

Does this narrow it down to a loose connection?


----------



## spog (5/1/15)

Possibly,as I don't have one of these units I can only offer as above.
Question back at you,are the heating/ cooling connections interchangeable ?,perhaps try swapping them over and see if it works.
Seems strange that one function works and the other not, have a good look at the cooling side of the units connection for loose/ damaged or corroded parts.


----------



## Kellabrations (6/1/15)

Cheers Spog. I'll pull it apart on the weekend and see if there's anything obviously loose.

Going to hurt to throw out my brew but have low expectations of US05 fermenting at 28c.


----------



## TheBigD (6/1/15)

best thing about low expectations is they're often exceeded stick it in a laundry basin with some water and ice bottles to ferment out it and then bottle it and put it away for a few months.


----------



## Yob (6/1/15)

It's entirely possible the relay shit itself, I had one go on one I was running the bubs oil heater on.. My advice is that they are cheap enough to have a couple of spares and take 5 mins to swap out.


----------



## Kellabrations (6/1/15)

So I pulled the controller apart and two connections had come loose. At least I know the problem now.

Thanks to all who offered advice.


----------

